# Can't see any local printer in CUPS panel



## ColdfireMC (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello

Originally, this post was going to be a question about how to make the CUPS panel see USB and LPT printers but while writing this post I "fixed" the problem. CUPS detected my USB printers only after forcing /usr/local/libexec/cups/backend/usb  execution. So now the question is: why do I have to do this to see USB printers?


----------



## kAldown (Dec 10, 2014)

According that articles you should add /etc/devfs.rules and don't forget to add user to cups group. Sorry if it's not actual for you.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Dec 10, 2014)

/etc/devfs.rules was done, and I'm member of "cups" and "wheel". Also, because this is only a home desktop system, I granted total control of every device to everyone.

I really don't know what's happening.


----------



## astperl (Jan 1, 2015)

Is your 
	
	



```
DeviceURI
```
 in your printers.conf using 
	
	



```
usb://
```


----------



## ColdfireMC (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes, but this URI is not valid until I force USB backend execution.


----------

